# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > منتدى كـأس العالم  2010 >  55 ألف سويسري يطالبون باعدام الحكم السعودي جلال

## مشتت بشوالات

تجاوزت الصحف السويسرية كل الحدود في انتقاداتها للحكم السعودي خليل جلال ووجهت له شتائم عنصرية تحمل إهانات كبيرة للثقافة العربية. وقالت صحيفة بليك ان الحكم ما كان يجب أن يظهر المنتخب السويسري بهذا الأداء الضعيف. 
وطالبت الصحيفة بعدم إسناد مباريات له، مؤكدة أنه لا يستحق التواجد في المونديال، وكل علاقته بالتحكيم تنحصر في رغبته الدائمه في النفخ في الصافرة. 

وقبل أن تنتهي مباراة سويسرا وتشيلي والتي شهدت جدلاً كبيراً حول واقعة طرد اللاعب السويسري "بيرامي" بناء على قرار الحكم السعودي خليل جلال،و قرر شاعر سويسري يدعي يان زوربوكين إنشاء مجموعة على الإنترنت مستخدماً موقع التواصل الإجتماعي الشهير "فايس بوك" تحت مسمى "نحن نكره خليل جلال ونرغب باعدامه"، وخلال ساعات قليلة وصل عدد المشتركين إلى 10 آلاف سويسري، وارتفع العدد أمس إلى أكثر من 55 ألفاً مشتركاً.
ونشرت صحيفة بليك نتائج استطلاع رأي جماهيري للإجابة على سؤال محدد يقول "من المسؤول عن هزيمة سويسرا ؟" هل هو سوء الأداء أم الحكم السعودي خليل جلال، وجاءت نتائج استطلاع الرأي لتؤكد ان 74.3 % من المشاركين يعتقدون ان الحكم هو سبب الهزيمة، فيما قال 25.7 % ان الأداء السويسري المتراجع مقارنة بمباراة سويسرا أمام إسبانيا هو سبب الهزيمة . 

وقالت الصحيفة ان أخطاء الحكم قد تتسبب في خروجه من البطولة، مشيرة إلى انه أفرط في استخدام البطاقات الصفراء التي وصل عددها إلى 9 بالإضافة إلى بطاقة حمراء، وأشارت الصحيفة إلى بعض الوقائع التحكيمية المثيرة للجدل التي كان جلال طرفاً فيها على المستويين السعودي والآسيوي .

----------


## Rahma Queen

مشكور مشتت
بتصدق انا قرأتها كلها وبعرف انها عن الرياضه
بس لسبب واحد
انه دايما مشاركاتك مثيره جدا
ومشجعات انو الواحد يقرائهن
مع اني ما بحب الرياضه
ع كلن يسلمو دياتك يا مشتت
انا شخصيا ما بعرف ع مين الحق
ههههه
بس بتوقع الحكم
لانه هاد رأي الاغلبيه وانا بحب الديمقراطيه

----------

